# Créer un compte : impossible mineur !



## Filce (22 Décembre 2013)

Bon père (quoique), pour avoir la paix j'ai décidé avec ma femme d'offrir a nos deux filles un iPad pour Noël.

Sur le principe, elles vont être plus que gâtées et contente, mais surtout, nous retrouverons nos appareils et pourrons nous en servir.

Jusque là, tout va pour le mieux.

Sauf que nous voudrions leur permettre d'avoir une adresse mail en iCloud afin qu'elles puissent sauver leur propre données, nous joindre en FaceTime sur nos téléphone (ou leur amies).

Car sur le Mac nous avons réussi à leur créer une session pour chacune d'elle, et cela allait bien.

Mais en ayant chacune un iPad, ce serait intéressant de pouvoir bien les différencier et même si nous avons un compte pour les achats iTunes, nous avons des comptes iCloud différenciés entre ma femme et moi. Ce serait intéressant aussi d'avoir des comptes différenciés pour mes enfants.

Elles sont mineures. C'est pour cela que nous ne parvenons pas à leur créer un compte.  Et je ne trouve pas comment depuis mon compte créer un compte à leur nom (sous mon contrôle).

Avez-vous une solution autre que donner une fausse information concernant leur âge... ce qui ne me plaît pas du tout comme idée ?


----------



## Lauange (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour

Pour mes enfant, j'ai triché sur l'année de naissance. Tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## les_innommables66 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Les clauses iCloud indiquent que c'est possible à partir de 13 ans, sans avoir besoin de tricher donc. Il doit donc y avoir moyen d'inscrire.

"Le Service est seulement disponible aux personnes de 13 ans et plus, sauf si vous êtes âgé de moins de 13 ans et que votre Identifiant Apple vous a été fourni suite à une demande formulée par un établissement denseignement reconnu. Si vous avez 13 ans ou plus mais moins que lâge de la majorité dans votre pays de résidence, vous devez revoir cet Accord avec votre parent ou tuteur et vous assurer que vous et votre parent ou tuteur le comprenez. Les parents et tuteurs devraient aussi rappeler à leurs enfants mineurs que de communiquer avec des étrangers via Internet peut être dangereux et de prendre les mesures appropriées pour protéger les enfants, incluant la surveillance de leur utilisation du Service."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Bonjour,

Comment as-tu procédé pour essayer de leur créer un compte ?

A priori, aller dans itunes, te déconnecter, acheter une application gratuite, en profiter pour créer un nouveau compte, renseigner nom, prénom, date de naissance etc..., puis cliquer sur "aucun moyen de paiement".

Sauf si tes enfants ont moins de 13 ans ! Il faudra "tricher"

Tiens nous au courant,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Somchay (24 Décembre 2013)

Normalement, la création d'un compte peut se faire directement depuis l'iPad, notamment lors de la configuration initiale, mais aussi plus tard en allant dans "icloud".

Pour mon fils qui a 12 ans, j'ai simplement un peu triché sur l'année de naissance et voilà 

C'était important qu'il ait son propre compte car il peut ainsi télécharger tous les jeux gratuits qu'il veut sans avoir besoin que j'intervienne ! Et aucun danger qu'il télécharge des appli payantes depuis son compte : il n'y a aucune carte bancaire de liée évidemment ! D'ailleurs, je trouve ça bien pratique de pouvoir créer un compte sans moyen de paiement, s'il fallait que je passe par mon propre compte icloud, j'y passerais des heures tant il télécharge puis supprime quand le jeux ne lui plait pas finalement ! Et s'il avait accès à mon propre compte avec le moyen de payer... aïe aïe aïe


----------

